# Cant hook modem to switch



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

Hello again TSF

Here's my problem:

I just got a new ISP today, I used to have satellite and now I have cable.
With my older ISP I had the modem hooked up to an 8-port switch and the switch had connections for the 4 computers.

Right now I have the cable modem connected directly to my PC because when I plug it into the switch, the switch lights start blinking repeatedly and wont stop and I dont get internet on either of the 4 PCs.

here's the modem and switch brand and model

Modem :
http://www.motorola.com/business/v/...1a5e46110VgnVCM1000008406b00aRCRD&localeId=33
Motorola Surfboard digital
voice modem
SBV5121



Switch:
http://reviews.cnet.com/switches/encore-enh908-nwy-switch/4505-6432_7-32071319.html
8-port switch
Encore Electronics
enh908-nwy ver.2


Right now I'm digging to see if I can find a solution
Hope I get a Reply soon!!
Thanks
Lolo


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not positive but I don't believe that modem will act a DCHP server if you hooked it to a Router with DCHP I believe it would work


----------



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

dunno if this helps
the modem I had before is this one (which was plugged to the switch):
axxestel axw d800
http://www.pccard.co.nz/solutions/mobile_data/wireless_routers/axesstel_axw_d800


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That was a broadband router which will give(sic) out IP address to each computer through the switch. If I am correct your modem will not


----------



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

ok, so like If I buy a router with DHCP and take out the switch It could assign the IPs for the other computers right? or not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thats how mine is hooked up.


----------



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

Oki
Thanks for your help and time Wrench,
I will buy one this weekend and if anything comes up I'll be sure to post it
Thanks
Lolo


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need a broadband router. :smile:


----------

